# 2nd Canadian...



## jtnf (May 12, 2013)

Whole loin, Pops brine, cured for a long time this time (sixteen days.)

Green Mountain Grills "Gold" pellets mixed with apple chips in AMNPS, with a plumbers torch providing the heat source since my cabinet smoker is too hot at its' lowest setting.

Smoke/cook time was about five and a half hours, 155*-160* IT.

Requisite Q-View... I'll post some cut pics when they have had time to rest.

Shiny pork!

Like the last time I did a honey/brown sugar glaze:













Honey Brown Sugar Canadian Bacon.jpg



__ jtnf
__ May 12, 2013






Unlike last time I glazed both halves... This time a little honey jalapeno...













Honey Jalapeno Canadian Bacon.jpg



__ jtnf
__ May 12, 2013


----------



## jtnf (May 12, 2013)

The requisite moneyshot, and a real, real important question...













Canadian Bacon Money Shot.jpg



__ jtnf
__ May 12, 2013






Never seen this before... Is this a bruise or bacteriological?

It is not quite as purple as the camera shows, but its' definitely there.

Should I be concerned about eating this or serving it to people?

IT was over 160 on this one, and the effected area was very localized... perhaps an inch of slices.













Bruised canadian bacon.jpg



__ jtnf
__ May 12, 2013


----------



## ats32 (May 13, 2013)

Your smoke temp was around 150-160F and the IT reached 160F in 5 hours? 

Not sure about the bruise spot but I don't take chances so I would eat around it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 13, 2013)

Looks Great from here!!!

Looks like a little physical damage to me. I would just cut around it with maybe an inch of buffer.

Any particular reason to go to 160 IT ?

USDA says 145 is safe now----I go to between 145 & 150.

Bear


----------



## jtnf (May 13, 2013)

Smoke temp was higher, despite being heated with "only" a plumbers torch.

I've already cut around the injured portion. No problems observed so far.


----------

